# Dandruff?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think your guy has ichthyosis. 
If you search the forum, you will find a bunch of information on it. It's not uncommon in goldens, and as veterinarians and pet owners are learning more about it, and it's being diagnosed correctly, it's turning out to be more and more common.


----------



## IvanCyr22 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you, I'll do some research on it and see if I can't get my boys skin cleared up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

